

What I think Dropbox's next move should be. - synxer
http://ntomkin.posterous.com/what-i-think-dropboxs-next-move-should-be

======
mgkimsal
most of the objections so far are technical, but how about entrenched
backwardness of most ISPs as a reason this wouldn't work?

"While most of these addons are simple services glossed with a thick coat of
wax, Dropbox is a real benefit and definitely would be worth a line on my
bill."

If something's actually worthwhile and not a gimmick, it likely won't work. We
get gimmicky commercials demonstrating people being impressed that they get to
spend "only" $99/month (for up to X months!) to get "unlimited phone, cable
_AND_ internet! (restrictions apply)" service. Or "choose which 3 of our 4
services you want - you've created a _custom_ service plan! w00t!"
commercials.

All of these serve only to let them continue to ride the gravy train of
massive markups ($40/month for a voip line which doesn't include non-US
calling?) and lock you in to future price hikes. I can't recall any service an
ISP has ever offered me that had any real benefit to me as a user. I don't
want your crappy webmail, I don't want your embedded virus scanning on my PC,
I don't want your 5 meg webspace.

A branded dropbox or carbonite-style backup service included at a reasonable
price? That would smack of real value - current mega-ISPs would run a mile (or
a kilometer) from that one.

------
baddox
I would love to see Dropbox brought to a wider audience, but I don't quite see
the fit between residential ISPs and Dropbox. Particularly, I don't see why
the ISP would _want_ to sell some specific web service along with their main
product (the Internet service itself). Sure, the ISP might be able to break
even or make a profit, but they might also be able to make a profit selling
Girl Scout cookies to their customers.

~~~
tomlin
I can respect the opinion that the costs might not be a tipping point factor
for the ISPs. Of course, many services are value-added and provide no real
profit. The idea is that they are providing something revolutionary through
their consumer channels. In otherwords, it's outsourced "personal web space"
that comes with most ISP packages today. Dropbox provides a superior
experience while lifting the technological overhead of dealing with providing
the space.

Dropbox ISP integration would encourage loyalty, not profit. Cookies wouldn't
do the same. But since you bring it up, Netflix could offer a similar service
to cool off the cable companies, making the headaches Netflix's lawyers have
to deal with a little less troublesome.

------
lloeki
Biggest obstacle: ISPs want as much vertical integration as possible. They
would probably try to develop a commercially competing but not technically
competitive product rather than subscribing to a third party. Some already
have (Orange). Worse, one of them could actually try to flat out buy Dropbox
(like, again, Orange did with Deezer)

------
wmboy
Sorry, doesn't really make much sense to me...

What about 4 people sharing one Internet connection at home, all with their
own Dropbox account? What about someone that doesn't have an Internet
connection (and who access Internet at school, libraries or their friends
places)? And what about company Dropbox accounts?

~~~
synxer
In the article I mentioned that Dropbox would have to source some costs in
infrastructure. In my opinion, Dropbox with your ISP would be more beneficial
for multiple accounts. Dropbox could have a control panel for ISPs to link
their customers to which would allow a MobileMe-esc division of the available
space. The ISP could provide Dropbox with the assigned IP address (hashed, of
course) so decisions regarding the use could be handled appropriately. Outside
of your ISP connection, you'd have the same access with the same experience.

------
tzs
OT, but I was intrigued by the other items on the proposed ISP bill--in
particular the "US Timeshifting" item. I did some searching. It seems some
Canadian cable companies offer for $1/month to provide access to both the east
and west feeds of ABC, CBS, NBC, and PBS.

------
michael_dorfman
Some ISPs-- like Telenor in Norway, for example-- already offer a similar (but
not identical) service.

Personally, I use Dropbox instead of the "Telenor Online Backup"-- and I can't
say that the billing method has made much of a difference.

------
udp
It says "50BG Dropbox" :-) I guess someone didn't proof read their photo
editing.

------
oldgregg
I would love to see twitter/facebook integration so you could have a shared
folder with your social networks... i.e. napster with a legally defensible
position.

------
ffumarola
Would the data actually be private, or would they roll over to blanket
requests from the RIAA and MPAA?

------
andrewvc
ISPs carry with them an expectation of phone support. That could get messy,
and wipe out any profits.

~~~
synxer
True, but I don't think it would be any more than the support provided for
_personal web space_. The big difference of course is that Dropbox is much
better, more user friendly and much more enjoyable as it is available from
your desktop instead of FTP clients.

I also think Dropbox's own support system far surpases the support that most
ISPs have for _personal web space_.

------
fleitz
It sounds like a very cool idea, I think the way to do it is as a value add.
Everyone who signs up gets a free account and can then upgrade. It costs the
ISP nothing, allows them to market on it, and is pure lead gen for dropbox.

Do not try to integrate into the billing system on Canadian ISPs, I have
experience with two of the major providers and it's a nightmare to say the
least. I managed to find $3 million in revenue with a couple perl scripts and
the expect module. Let's just say you're dealing with operating systems where
TCP/IP is optional.

If you really want to pursue it drop me a line, I may be able to put you in
touch with the right people.

